# When you have to part with your fish...



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi

I was wondering what most of you do when you are forced to part with fish that you have kept for a few years and getting another tank to keep them is not an option.
I have 2 Msobo and 1 Pearlmut that are causing havok in my otherwise peaceful tank filled with Red Empress, Yellow Lab and P.Acei.
Now that the mean 3 are fully grown, they are bullies, when they were small it was ok.

Anyway, i need to get them out of the main tank and i just dont have space to set up another tank. I know that if i give them to the LFS, that chances are they will soon die in the hands of some novice. My Pearlmut was born and raised in my main tank and is probably like 7 years old. You can see why i have a dilemma.

what would you do?

thanks
Mud


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm of two minds. You can take them to the lfs and hope they find a good home. Thier chances are 50/50. They could die an ugly death or end up with somebody that has a tank they'll work in. 
The other thing to do is give them a humane death yourself and be done with it.

Not a decision most of us can make for you.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Try and find someone who you can trust to care for them like you had. If you cant get another tank then you are going to have to find somewhere to put them. Maybe if you re-arange the tank it could disrupt the power chain, its worth a try if you really want to keep your fish.


----------



## dgarnier (Dec 11, 2007)

Find out if a local fish club as an auction - big fish seem to bring big money


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Sometimes-when fish get large-even LFS may refuse them. I have heard stories of people letting their fish loose in a lake, river and so forth to live out the rest of their life and I can't say it is a good idea to do so either. Winter here would bring their demise. I have been able to trade my fish in..before..they became tooo big for the LFS to want.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Put an ad in the Trading Post section of this forum or try an ad on craigslist.com.
If you find someone interested in your fish, you can always ask about how they will care for them before you sell or give them away.

Also, see if there is a local fish club. Fish club members tend to know how to care for fish

The idea of putting a fish down seems harsher than returning it to the LFS.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

1) FISH CLUB

2) Craigslist.org

Ask what size tank/tankmates they are going in, PH, water change frequency. If you ask these questions you will know whether or not the person is a novice or will be able to successfully keep them. Good luck


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Like others have said, I would first try the trading post here or check with a local fish club. As a last resort try craigslist. I've never had to kill a pure bred fish. I've always been able to find a home for it.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

You could even try throwing it up on aquabid for $1. I did that with some fish I didn't want and couldnt seem to get rid of. The guy who won was the only person who bid, but he gave me $20 because he didn't think the price was fair for what he was getting. That's probably not the norm, but it's another option.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Like css virginia said...it's not a good idea to turn them loose in a lake etc.. It might even be illegal so please don't go that route.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Dewdrop said:


> Like css virginia said...it's not a good idea to turn them loose in a lake etc.. It might even be illegal so please don't go that route.


** Yep, I have heard that it is..illegall..to let fish go into lakes-streams-and so forth. Some folks have let their Piranhas go into a lake/pond and others have the gall to release their gators/crocs. in waters where people swim..that worries me..  .. On TV just recently-somewhere, a small alligator/croc..appx. 12-18" long-  - was found in a small lake-or-pond where people gather and was promptly captured. **


----------

